# MIXED BAG !



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Chuck his 8yr old Ethan and two friends Jim and Dan had to endure some windy conditions today but built nice box of fish doing it. A stiff NE wind 18mph limited our area?s to fish. First stop Ethan?s first cast caught his first Speckled trout; He said ?It was worth It Dad? looks like Chuck has a fishing partner now. We were in the trout for awhile before the wind got the best of us. Moved around picking up a few then switched over to reds. Fished in a deep bayou out of the wind and found the drums and reds ready to take the bait dead shrimp on the bottom. The guy?s had a blast with the hard fitghing drums and reds in the deep water and before long the box was looking full. Called it a day around <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:time Hour="12" Minute="0">Noon</st1:time> with a mixed bag in the box.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">40 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">14 Drums<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">5 Reds<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 Flounder<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Good report, glad to hear that young man caught some fish!


----------

